# Baltimore Phillips Bros Champion



## jah5656 (May 30, 2011)

Ok anyone have any information on this bottle Phillip Bros. Champion Bottling Works Baltimore MD USA This bottle is regisrered and cannot be sold Contains 8 fluid ozs thanks Jenny


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2011)

Hi Jen, pretty sure these Phillips and their amber brothers and sisters are rather common in the Baltimore area. Good to have if you collect that area and I think I still have 6 or 7 here in my house in Jersey....Jim


----------



## jah5656 (May 30, 2011)

Great traded a cool  young kid of 13-14 an older acl 7-up bottle and some old bullets that I dug up at FT Smallwood.... Cool kid neat bottle its great thanks,found cooler stuff at an old asylum LOL Jenny


----------

